# Axiomatic Anarchy (updated 04/30/08)



## Ashy (Apr 8, 2008)

The twelfth installment of Axiomatic Anarchy has what you've been waiting for: the epic battle between Gritgut, our furious barbarian hero, and the despicable corruption of Law itself, Penance Arbiter. Need we say more?

Vengeance is a dish best served with an anchor.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Part 13 is up!*




There is an addage: "It is always darkest before the dawn," and that is definitely true for the next installment of Axiomatic Anarchy. Gritgut brought the Arbiter's reign to end, and thereby won his freedom, but agents of the vile Grey God have their own designs for the oltreggan and his new friends.

Interested in reading more? If so, head on over...


----------



## Ashy (Apr 30, 2008)

*Part 14!*




Will the three defeat the feindish sarulaan warrior and find a way to escape the Arbiter's crumbling empire? The fourteenth installment of Axiomatic Anarchy has the answers and everything you'd come to expect from a Gritgut tale - furious action and a gratuitous helping of mayhem!

However, all good things must come to an end, and so it is with Axiomatic Anarchy. This installment will be the last, but have no fear! If you enjoyed the tale, there is more anchor swinging action available in _The Bonds That Bind Us_. It is just one of the novellas within _Skein of Shadows_, a novel written by the Wandering Men!


----------

